# My turbo B13



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

I need to troubleshoot 1 more problem before this is on the road, but this is what my car has currently:

U13 (newer style) T25, 370cc injectors,JWT S3 cams,UR pulleys,Hotshot front mount intercooler kit, JGY downpipe,Stromung exhaust, Ground Control coil-over kit w/ KYB AGX's, Stillen Strut bar,ST front and rear sway bars, ES motor mounts, JWT pressure plate,Kenwood deck w/ Infinity components,Apline rears,1 12" Rockford sub, Xtant and Rockford amp, boost,oil pressure,EGT,water temp gauges, and a APEXI turbo timer.......I think that's about it! Let me know what you think.


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Damn that is a clean Classic! Wondeful job! Let us know when you finally get it on the road (and out to the track). 

ps.-- I love B13s with B14 SE-R wheels (yeah, I got em too  )


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

Great looking SE-R bro... definately keep us posted on the progress.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Nice wheel choice  !


----------



## tsi200sx (Nov 8, 2002)

That is just about the best b13 I've seen yet. I agree on the wheels, the b14 wheels really suit that car well, and the intercooler setup looks very well done. My favorite part (aside from the motor of course) is the guage pod. That looks great. I see you also have additional guages mounted on the dash. I assume among those 4 extra instruments you have oil pressure, boost, and what else? I know the Sentra dash has a temp guage, did you put in a better one?


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

THX everyone, I did put a EGT (exhaust gas temp.) and a aftermarket water temp gauge in. I warped my head due to overheating this Aug and my factory needle never got more than 3/4 of the way HOT. I dont trust it anymore. I had a fitting welded right into my thermostat housing and the probe screws right into that. I will feel safer about running my car with this set-up, I got a new water pump,thermostat,flushed radiator,watter wetter and I am going to wire my fans to a switch. This should keep me from overheating again.


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

yum yum


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2002)

yeah i want b14 wheels but i wanna paint em white


----------



## Blitztech (Jul 4, 2002)

sweet man
looks great. just needs a body kit
do you have an air/fuel guage? you should get one running with boost just to be on the safe side


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

Blitztech said:


> *
> looks great. just needs a body kit *


IMO most body kits look like ass. I think it looks good the way it is. Actually that is an understatement. It looks sweet as hell.

And I may be crazy (Im kinda buzzin too) but I think my tach and speedo are opposite of what his are. My tach is on the left side and my speedo is on the right. Is that something they changed from 91 to 94. But I thought the trunk lights werent on the 93/94. Or did they have them on all SE-Rs.


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

Thanks for the compliments guys. I finally got in on the road after a bad BB ECU and other small things it is on the road. I recently installed the SAFC and am tuning it now, but I can tell you that the car is fast as hell. I have a nice "kill list" one of them being my buddy that has a TSI Talon w/ intake,front mount,exhaust at 15PSI!!! He loses me on the start but by the time I grip I just walk his ass every time. From a roll I still kick his ass every time. I love it. Turbo kicks NA's ass. (yeah I said it)


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

hey yo... that has to be the nicest and cleanest b13 ive ever seen. theres nuthin nice than a sleeper b13... SE-R!


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

:thumbup: Keep Killen EM!!!!


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

dude thats one beautiful car! i like your stock...but performed look. to me your car looks just like any other sentra se-r and i would call you out in a race any day, me thinking you just have intake headers and a lil exhaust. i was gonna do a se-r swap and then add turbo to my e model but i had an accident so i have to start all over. buts thanks for showing your call cause it makes me wanna stick with sentras, yet also crushes my dreams


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

> i would call you out in a race any day, me thinking you just have intake headers and a lil exhaust.


HAHAHA, that's what I like about my car. The look on peoples faces is great. I got a Mustang that rev'd on me the other day. I saw he had his exhaust coming from underneath his door, wide ass tires, and a 3 pillar gauge pod but I thought was just a bolted on 5.0 and I would kick his ass. WRONG. Turns out he had a T4 and he beat me 2 car lengths. Now I know how it feels when people come up on me thinking they are going to stomp me and get stomped themselves. Oh well, at least I have a $104 car payment


----------



## johnand (Apr 30, 2002)

Nice ride!

I LOVE the color.

Got anymore higher res, closeup pics of the color. I am trying to figure out what color to paint mine, and I think I found it


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

sr20racer said:


> * Oh well, at least I have a $104 car payment *


LMAO>>>>>>


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

> Got anymore higher res, closeup pics of the color


 Not really, maybe this one helps. If not The color is Spahirre Blue and I believe the color code is TK3. It was a stock color in 94. Have a paint store put some into a spray paint can($12) and put it on a peice of metal to really see the color. It has metallic in it and changes color depending on what angle you look at it. I love it.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

VERY NICE valve cover-how did U do your letters???


----------



## johnand (Apr 30, 2002)

Thanks, those pics help.

WOW, I didn't know that was a factory color. Looks great.


----------



## CarloSR (Nov 29, 2002)

I envy ya.


----------



## CarloSR (Nov 29, 2002)

When you´re going to hit the Dyno??


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

I painted it with 3 coats of high heat primer then did the blue coat then one more of clear coat then carefully sanded down the letters with small bits of sandpaper.


----------



## CarloSR (Nov 29, 2002)

Again, looking good!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2003)

sweet ride, love to see those sentra lovers out there


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

As soon as I get my 3" exhaust and test pipe I will go to the dyno. I am hoping for 225 WHP. With my fmic,cams,pulleys,dp,exhaust, and SAFC tuning I think I will be there. I am also hoping for a 13.8-13.9 1/4 mile. I am 5600 ft above sea level so those times would be .9 faster somewhere that isnt a mile above sea level.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

very sweet ride ! very very nice ! keep up the good work.


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

damn, I want my car to look like that minus the turbo, ST sway bars might be coming (smilies as he thinks about drving home)


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Nice!


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

I finally wetn to the track and ran a best of 14.02 (which is 13.82 NHRA corrected) I spun through first,second, and finally got traction in 3rd.


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Congrats! What was your MPH? That's a good time for lack of traction.


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

The track wasnt posting MPH, just 1/4 mile times but I was just under/right at 100 mph on the speedo. It was funny as hell when I raced a GSX and he killed me on the launch and shifting from 3rd to 4th I passed him very easily. The look on his face as I passed by him (with a passenger dancing and listening to music) was great. After we left the track and were on a highway he tried to mess with me from a roll and got jacked again. BUWAHH. I figure with more boost,slicks, and race gas I will be around 13.2-13.5. (not bad with a T25 and full interior)


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

haha, that car kills, you should hide the intercooler behind some mesh, nice mesh, not ricey stuff, IMHO I think its better for people not to know they got smacked by a turbo se-r lol


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

thats the whole fun with the sentra sr20det. you have granny on the outside,and the mighty silvia on the inside!!!!


----------



## 2000se2.0 (Feb 26, 2003)

i must say, the classic se-r's do look alot better then the newer b15 model which i own. my personal favorate is the 98-99 se-r 4-door blue with bronze rim...CCCCOOOOLLLLL!!!!!


----------



## 16valve (Dec 9, 2002)

where did you get the guage cluster that sits in the inside of the spedometer? ive got the guage pods i just need the other one thanks


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

I got the holder for the gauges from Summit Racing. They go around the gauge with a holder and a ring that tightens around it. The only bad thing is you have to drill holes in your bezel to get them in there and even when you do it is kinda hard to see the fuel and water temp unless you are at the right angle.

PS: New kills include 
2.4 turbo PT Cruiser (quick car)
SVT Cobra
WAY to many Civics
Supercharged GT Mustang

NISSAN OWNZ JOO!!!


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

all them cars? damn dude, your makin me want to boost my B14 GA16DE even more than i ever did before, thats fuckin sweet , real sweet, its a V-8 eater! haha


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

That's a beautiful car! I'm so jealous. Later,
Fletch


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

simply a beauty .


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

Thanks guys.


----------



## div3r5ity (Jun 3, 2002)

*guage pod*

hey where did u get ur gauge pod on 2nd picture?


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

Damn, thats a clean classic. Those B14 rims and that color look damn awesome. I want a classic in that color.


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

Holt old-ass thread!!! :thumbup:


----------



## daconch (Nov 13, 2003)

SangerSE-R said:


> haha, that car kills, you should hide the intercooler behind some mesh, nice mesh, not ricey stuff, IMHO I think its better for people not to know they got smacked by a turbo se-r lol


i say you paint the intercooler same color as the car so that it is invisible to the untrained eye......


----------



## angryface (Oct 14, 2003)

what are those rims off of?


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

angryface said:


> what are those rims off of?


200SX SE-R. :thumbup:


----------



## angryface (Oct 14, 2003)

sr20racer said:


> 200SX SE-R. :thumbup:


Cool let me know when you want to sell them


----------



## elianne2005 (May 22, 2006)

WOOOOW! that's a great clean b13!! How much have you spent on all those mods to your engine??


----------

